# Heavy smoker



## grimsby tackle (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks to all who took the time to respond to my super smokey problems. You were all right leave that chimney open. Now my food tastes like a bit of heaven, and even wifey loves it. Wow What a difference THANKS A MILLION Martin Grimsby tackle ontario


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 13, 2012)

That is great news. Glad it is going well now.


----------

